
Google ML/AI Comic - jacquesm
https://cloud.google.com/products/ai/ml-comic-1/
======
siliconc0w
Annnnd Martha still doesn't have a ml-solvable business problem identified
with a large enough curated dataset to actually create a useful model.

~~~
baron_harkonnen
That's not a problem at all! In the fortune 500 there are plenty of companies
with "problems" that used to be solved with boring things like "averages" and
"business logic", but now you can replace those things with LSTMs and Deep NLP
models and get half the performance with several orders of magnitude more
complexity! The best part is the people building these systems have none of
that annoying "engineering background" baggage that will mean they don't worry
about stupid stuff like support and maintenance, or even basic debugging: if
the model breaks you just build a brand new one!

~~~
jorblumesea
As an added bonus, people with these skills cost x3 as much as a standard
engineer. HR will love it!

------
lame88
Comically absent in this description of ML which includes hard technology like
NLP and actual use cases like self-driving cars is the elephant in the room of
advertising and surveillance. It's just like Andrew Ng's machine learning
course on Coursera - lists all these uses of machine learning....except mining
user information for advertising and other purposes. If anything, it's buried
under "image recognition" and "recommender systems". And yet it's what brings
in the dough. Pretty telling that the overwhelming majority of this
technology's current application is too unpalatable to acknowledge.

------
MattRix
Looks like Scott McCloud worked on this. I highly recommend his book
"Understanding Comics".

~~~
nestorD
It appears that it is not the first time he works with them, he also worked on
their chrome comics posted elsewhere in this thread.

------
blowski
Before clicking, I wondered if this was going to be a comic produced by ML.
Has such a thing been done?

~~~
aliljet
I wondered exactly the same thing and scrolled to the end for the human
credits:

    
    
      Script by Dylan Meconis, Scott McCloud, Syne Mitchell
      Art by Dylan Meconis
      Color by Jenn Manley Lee
      Japanese localization by Kaz Sato, Mariko Ogawa
      Produced by the Google Comics Factory (Allen Tsai, Alison Lentz, Michael Richardson)

~~~
tylerhou
Even GPT-2 can’t create long, coherent stories; I doubt that such an AI which
can explain things and draw useful pictures exists.

------
bepvte
[https://federated.withgoogle.com/](https://federated.withgoogle.com/) this is
another fun one

------
rapind
I'm picturing this comic as a tattered poster on the wall of an abandoned
shell of a factory where the last human rebels live 200 years in the future
after post-AI fallout.

~~~
jacquesm
With a bunch of 'wanted' posters from a.d. 2026 next to it.

------
sertaco
If I would have seen this five years ago, I would find it cool but it is a
hard sell now. So many similar projects are around now for conveying basics of
ML mixed with a pinch of fun elements.

~~~
movedx
I don't think anyone is trying to sell you anything, friend.

Learning and educating come in different shapes, sizes, flavours, and many
people learn in different ways and at different paces. This is just another
way others can learn about a complex topic.

------
endianswap
Ah yes, the common scenario of engineers getting time-and-a-half for their
overtime work.

~~~
jessaustin
It's a good expectation to include subtly in something that will be read by a
variety of people. The Overton window on this won't be moved quickly, but it's
nice to think that it might be moved...

------
snek
Good explanation of machine learning somewhere under the layers of
condescending rhetoric and marketing. I went into this expecting something
like the chrome comic and boy was that underwhelming.

------
axiom92
Reminds me of Logicomix!
([https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1596914521/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1596914521/))

------
iancarroll
The Chrome comic is pretty iconic I think:
[https://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/](https://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/)

------
mistrial9
I like this, especially since it seems to make a fair case regarding CNN and
Deep Learning (not solve-alls).. looking forward to the second part.

------
happy-go-lucky
It's a great intro. It reminds me of the official scikit-learn tutorial I
worked on a while ago.

------
haberdasher
Mel is Bezos?

